# fighting words



## panadeli (Oct 26, 2008)

Από τη wikipedia: 
_Fighting words are written or spoken words, generally expressed to incite hatred or violence and to place the targets of the words in danger of harm._

Ο όρος έχει νομική χροιά:
The fighting words doctrine, in United States constitutional law, is a limitation to freedom of speech as granted in the First Amendment to the United States Constitution. In its 9-0 decision, Chaplinsky v. New Hampshire (1942), the U.S. Supreme Court established the doctrine and held that "insulting or 'fighting words,' those that by their very utterance inflict injury or tend to incite an immediate breach of the peace" are among the "well-defined and narrowly limited classes of speech [which] the prevention and punishment of...have never been thought to raise any constitutional problem."

Έχουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο στα ελληνικά;
Το κοντινότερο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι "εμπρηστική/προσβλητική δήλωση"


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2008)

Εμένα θα μου άρεσε το κάπως απομακρυσμένο αλλά αμέσως κατανοητό «*κηρύγματα μίσους*».


----------



## sarant (Oct 26, 2008)

Συγνώμη, αλλά τα κηρύγματα μίσους δεν είναι hate speech;


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2008)

sarant said:


> Συγνώμη, αλλά τα κηρύγματα μίσους δεν είναι hate speech;


Με τσάκωσες. Ψάξε hate speech στο άρθρο της Wikipedia και θα δεις την πηγή της έμπνευσής μου.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 26, 2008)

sarant said:


> Συγνώμη, αλλά τα κηρύγματα μίσους δεν είναι hate speech;



Κι εγώ θα απέδιδα ως κήρυγμα μίσους το hate speech 
Πάλι από τη wikipedia: 
Hate speech is a term for speech intended to degrade, intimidate, or incite violence or prejudicial action against a person or group of people based on their race, gender, age, ethnicity, nationality, religion, sexual orientation, gender identity, disability, language ability, ideology, social class, occupation, appearance (height, weight, hair color, etc.), mental capacity, and any other distinction that might be considered by some as a liability.

Συναφές νόημα, ασφαλώς, αλλά το hate speech μου δίνει την εντύπωση του προμελετημένου ενώ το fighting words όχι (ή τουλάχιστον όχι απαραίτητα). Το δε "κήρυγμα" προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη ακροατηρίου.

Πάντως το "κήρυγμα μίσους" είναι εντελώς άσχετο με τα συμφραζόμενα του κειμένου μου. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, ο συγγραφέας συγκρίνει την καλλιέργεια του καλαμποκιού στην Αμερική με εκείνη του σιταριού στην Ευρασία. Χαρακτηρίζει την καλλιέργεια του καλαμποκιού δυσκολότερη από του σιταριού και το προϊόν κατώτερο, και συνεχίζει: Those will be fighting words to all of you who, like me, love hot buttered corn-on-the-cob.

Προσανατολίζομαι σε μια "χαλαρή" απόδοση όπως "τα λόγια αυτά ίσως φανούν εμπρηστικά ..." ή "τα λόγια αυτά ίσως ενοχλήσουν ..."

Αναρωτιόμουν όμως κατά πόσο υπάρχει κάποια δόκιμη απόδοση του όρου στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2008)

Υπάρχουν 222 ευρήματα όπου το fighting words κάνει παρέα με τα "hate speech", offensive, provocative, inflammatory, και είναι όλα αυτά — και δεν έχουμε μία έκφραση που να είναι αντίστοιχη και να καλύπτει όλα αυτά. Άλλωστε, τα δικά μας «μαχητικά λόγια» δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση και ίσως η μεγαλύτερη χρησιμότητα αυτού του νήματος είναι ακριβώς να αποτραπεί αυτό το μετάφρασμα. Τα _κηρύγματα μίσους_ είναι μια χαρά στο νομικό / κοινωνικό πλαίσιο, οι _εμπρηστικές ή προκλητικές δηλώσεις_ μια χαρά στο δικό σου πλαίσιο.


----------



## Philip (Oct 26, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Those will be fighting words to all of you who, like me, love hot buttered corn-on-the-cob.
> 
> Προσανατολίζομαι σε μια "χαλαρή" απόδοση όπως "τα λόγια αυτά ίσως φανούν εμπρηστικά ..." ή "τα λόγια αυτά ίσως ενοχλήσουν ..."



_προκλητικά λόγια_ ίσως; Θυμάμαι σ' όλα τα westerns που βλέπαμε μικρά (κάθε σάββατο πρωί στο σινεμά της γειτονιάς) ένας να λέει "them's fightin' words".


----------

